# South Dakota Antelope



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Well SD was nice enough to offer full refunds to hunters who drew limited draw tags because of Covid. They sold them on a first come first serve basis at 2:00pm today  
I had a decent west river muley tag in my cart, but decided to go with what I believe is the best Antelope unit in the state! I am working with limited vacation time so I will have 1.5 days of scouting and 4 days of hunting. I leave in 2 weeks!
Anyone hunted SD for Antelope?


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Not Antelope, but heading to SD next week for mule deer. Have a good time, antelope are fun to hunt.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Huntmaster143 said:


> Not Antelope, but heading to SD next week for mule deer. Have a good time, antelope are fun to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Have a great trip. I bow hunted SD for Mulies in 2016 in an area that is now a hard to draw access permit. Deer everywhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

steelyspeed said:


> Well SD was nice enough to offer full refunds to hunters who drew limited draw tags because of Covid. They sold them on a first come first serve basis at 2:00pm today
> I had a decent west river muley tag in my cart, but decided to go with what I believe is the best Antelope unit in the state! I am working with limited vacation time so I will have 1.5 days of scouting and 4 days of hunting. I leave in 2 weeks!
> Anyone hunted SD for Antelope?


Way to capitalize on a great opportunity. Never done anything besides whitetail out there in 2nd heaven, but Good luck, shoot straight & have a blast


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

steelyspeed said:


> Well SD was nice enough to offer full refunds to hunters who drew limited draw tags because of Covid. They sold them on a first come first serve basis at 2:00pm today
> I had a decent west river muley tag in my cart, but decided to go with what I believe is the best Antelope unit in the state! I am working with limited vacation time so I will have 1.5 days of scouting and 4 days of hunting. I leave in 2 weeks!
> Anyone hunted SD for Antelope?


Nope but wish to one day.
The guy I was hooked up with pheasant hunting in North Dakota wanted to take us down to South Dakota to a farm he sold his Alfalfa and hay to.He said it was crazy how many were on this ranch.He stated the entire time driving in and out of the ranch there was always at least one that was in sight.We still kick ourselves in the butt for not doing it.Only had to pay for tag and good to go.SMH.He had the rifle ready.This was back in the early 2000's and I bet things have changed now.
I think I have an idea where your going.
Good Luck!!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Truck is packed, leaving west Michigan around noon tomorrow. Weather looks about perfect for the opener, hopefully my scouting days result with an opening day buck  Will keep you posted!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Good luck
Sound like a fun adventure. 
Hope you score a good one.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

steelyspeed said:


> Truck is packed, leaving west Michigan around noon tomorrow. Weather looks about perfect for the opener, hopefully my scouting days result with an opening day buck  Will keep you posted!


Steelyspeed,

Be safe, good luck, and bring us back some great pics.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Alright I’m back early....

Wednesday - I left Grand Haven at 11:30am, and make it to Mitchell SD by 10:00pm. 

Thursday - I am in the family building stage of life, so I opted to sleep longer in the quiet Hampton inn room . On the road by 8:00amCST , 5 hours later I arrive in my unit 12:00pmMST. I was able to buy a doe tag in an adjoining unit. Fish and game reports indicated that my buck tag unit had 1-2 antelope per sq mile, the doe tag unit had 4-5 per sq mile. I drove around glassing different pieces of public and glassing points close to roads. At about 4:45pm I pulled into a big chunk of national grassland and started finding pronghorn. That night I located about 30 with 5 bucks that I would shoot. I drove a couple miles to the south end to camp and look for more animals.

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry for lack of pictures, I just forget to take them 

Friday - I’m up early to pull camp and be at a glassing nob for first light. As soon as it gets light I spot a decent buck right where I had just spent the night. I didn’t see any others so I left the grassland and spent the rest of the day looking at state trust lands and walk in areas not finding anything promising. I returned to the grassland to locate the animals from the day before and immediately find them. I have no experience judging pronghorn, but two bucks really caught my eye. One was symmetrical with deep forks and the other I would consider non typical with some trash. While looking at the big bucks I had two smaller bucks sneak in me hind me and stare me down at 150 yards. I plan to be on this same glassing nob at first light.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Saturday - Opening day baby! I break camp and am on the glassing nob by first light. It took 30 minutes when I located about 10 antelope with the “non typical” buck. They were in a tough spot for stalking on a wide open flat. I had the wind in my favor and the sun to my back so I decided to go after them. Starting at 1200 yards I was able to walk/crouch to 600 yards keeping a cattle waterer between me and the group. Then I started crawling on an old cow path. At 300 yards they still had no idea I was there and were feeding







towards me. The buck was feeding straight at me until he turned broadside at 250. I shot and he went down a few yards away, my first pronghorn!!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Saturday Continued - I quarter the buck and walk back to my truck, and get the quarters in ice. By 10:00am I am driving out of the grassland with a filled buck tag! I drove 50 miles over to the next u it and start looking for does. I grabbed some fuel in lunch in Buffalo, then start looking at some walk in areas. There are obviously more antelope here, and more hunters. About every parking spot had a truck parked in it with a visible hunter stalking in on some animals. At 3:00pm I spotted a lone doe and was able to get a shot at 350. By 5:00 I add a second pronghorn to the cooler and am tagged out! Head to rapid city for the night.

Sunday - Uneventful 16 hr drive home, arrive at 11:30pm. What a fun hunt, can’t wait to hunt pronghorn again in a few years.

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Wow, talk about a successful trip. Sounds like it was a great time!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Very cool. Congrats Steely! 

I keep building these goat points in WY, one of these years I'm going to get out and use them!


----------



## AKhunter (Jan 15, 2017)

Great story and great pics.


----------



## 2slick (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your story and pictures!
BTW nice goat!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Awesome! I love the extra trash he has going.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Man that is awesome congrats way to get it done !


----------



## boon (Apr 4, 2007)

Have you been applying for a SD antelope tag for a while? Is it hard to draw one there?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

boon said:


> Have you been applying for a SD antelope tag for a while? Is it hard to draw one there?


I have 4 points and yes it takes a while for a nonresident. Because of Covid SD fish and game allowed people who drew limited draw tags to turn them in for a refund and their points would be returned. The turned in licenses were sold first come first serve, so I was very fortunate to get this tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

